# E3 2013 Press Conferences



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html PRE SHOW STARTED!

It's that time again, E3 2013 is upon us to bring hope and joy to many gamers. Next generation is finally here, so lets start the E3 countdown!




Spoiler: Konami





​​*

**Recorded Stream 1*​​*

* *Recorded Stream 2*​​​


​​ 


Spoiler: Microsoft





<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3no0b0d/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatXbone%20E3%20Press%20Conference/tac000/tptXbone%20E3%20Press%20Conference/tpc000/iso2013-06-10T09:30:00" frameborder="0" width="244" height="52"></iframe>​​*



* *Live Stream 1*​ 
*



* *Live Stream 2*​


 


Spoiler: EA





 
<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3no2jqk/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatEA%20Press%20Conference/tac000/tptEA%20Press%20Conference/tpc000/iso2013-06-10T13:00:00" frameborder="0" width="183" height="52"></iframe>​​*

**Live Stream 1*​*

**Live Stream 2*​


 


Spoiler: Ubisoft





<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3no2jqk/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatUbisoft%20Press%20Conference/tac000/tptUbisoft%20Press%20Conference/tpc000/iso2013-06-10T15:00:00" frameborder="0" width="224" height="52"></iframe>​​*

**Live Stream 1*​*

**Live Stream 2*​


 


Spoiler: Sony





 
<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3no2jqk/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatPlaystation%20Press%20Conference/tac000/tptPlaystation%20Press%20Conference/tpc000/iso2013-06-10T18:00:00" frameborder="0" width="260" height="52"></iframe>​​*



* *Live Stream 1*​*



* *Live Stream 2*​*



* *Live Stream 3*​


 


Spoiler: Nintendo





 
<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3no2jqk/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatNintendo%20Direct%20%40%20E3/tac000/tptNintendo%20Direct%20%40%20E3/tpc000/iso2013-06-11T07:00:00" frameborder="0" width="188" height="52"></iframe>​ 
*

**Recorded Stream*​


 
Stream links will be updated soon.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

Of course its gonna be Ninten...wait a minute...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll go with Sony for what is likely to be the best presentation. They have a whole console to unveil, and I'm sure they have plenty to show with its first physical appearance. It would be pretty hard to screw that up, though, people have in the past so let's just see what happens there. I would have gone with Nintendo, but with them splitting everything between two conferences and a Nintendo Direct, I don't feel their E3 presence is going to be terribly strong. The Xbox One blew off all of its potential for a great presentation with the sub-par unveiling (even with the focus finally being on the games), and unless Konami or Ubisoft have something big up their sleeves, it'll be hard to beat any of the big three. EA, I dunno. Some of their stuff is great. Some of it isn't. I figure their presentation will be about average. Not bad, not good, just what's expected.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

fyi the countdown is broke on the front page


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> fyi the countdown is broke on the front page


Is THAT what all that code was? that's kinda neat!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Is THAT what all that code is?


 
yup


----------



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, at least it works in here.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 2, 2013)

Waiting to see the news about Pokemon X and Y soon.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 2, 2013)

Chanser said:


> Yep, at least it works in here.


Certainly odd. I thought it should work both in here and on the front page. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## Etkar.H (Jun 2, 2013)

Definetely Nintendo. 3D Mario, Mario Kart U, Super Smash Bros and more!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wanna see valve there


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 2, 2013)

Bookmark'd 

also, hi chanser <3


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to see some Metroid for 3DS Nintendo and some new Tomb Raider game


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 2, 2013)

I have no idea why I opened EA's conference first.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not expecting much out of E3 this year. Last years  had my hopes pretty high and they were crashed badly. The only people out of the big 3 who actually showed a decent amount of games (with gameplay footage) was Nintendo. Sony's was a bore and Microsoft...we promised not to speak of that again. 
I'm honestly not going to watch E3 this year, I might catch some of it or at least the parts that interest me, but Microsoft already showed off their new TV system and Sony plans on showing their system before E3 as well, so even they think E3 is going to be crap this year.


----------



## Osha (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see all that Microsoft damage control.


----------



## BMinkie (Jun 2, 2013)

when exactly is E3 today?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 2, 2013)

BMinkie said:


> when exactly is E3 today?


 
it's in 8 days


----------



## Aizzy (Jun 2, 2013)

My body is ready.

PS: Expecting good things to happen on Sony conference (AKA: Vita JRPGs, pls).


----------



## Eriatarka (Jun 2, 2013)

but but but nintendo is not even having a confere............argh, nevermind.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2013)

Personally, I'm hoping for Mr. Caffeine to make a comeback.



You can't beat the classics.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 2, 2013)

Waiting for that PS4 price tag...


----------



## T-hug (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be backing Sony! I'm hoping Vita has a ton of games announced, can't wait to see the full PS4 reveal as well as some strong PS3 stuff.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 2, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Dork (Jun 3, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> It would be cool if Microsoft showed off the Illumi Room and had Giant enemy crabs attack the audience.


 
BATTLES THAT ACTUALLY TOOK PLACE IN ANCIENT JAPAN, WEAK POINTS THAT DO MASSIVE DAMAGE, REAL-TIME WEAPON CHANGE, BRING IT ON E3


----------



## rock7 (Jun 3, 2013)

My body is ready


----------



## SirAileron (Jun 3, 2013)

Another Konami pre-E3 conference, huh? It'd be nice if they had some _good_ Castlevania news.
Aside from that... hopefully the Microsoft and Sony conferences will showcase some great PC games so that Nintendo and indie devs aren't the only thing I'm looking forward to this next year.


----------



## Osha (Jun 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for Mr. Caffeine to make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the classics.




I actually love Mr Caffeine, in a non-ironic way.


----------



## JohanX (Jun 3, 2013)

FYI - Microsoft's retail stores in the US will be streaming their announcement live in the store, and the first 25 people to attend will receive a 3 Month Xbox Live Gold Card.

So if you live near one, you might want to attend. You can find the store locations at their web site: microsoftstore.com


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 3, 2013)

Nintendo will provide more 'wows' than the rest. Sony revealing the PS4's shell will be something to look forward to along with some games for the currently barren Vita..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Nintendo will provide more 'wows' than the rest. Sony revealing the PS4's shell will be something to look forward to along with some games for the currently barren Vita..



In a show where EA, Ubisoft and Konami (give or take) are all showing their wares I am not sure Nintendo will unquestioningly beat out everybody. Now it has been a while since most of their big franchises have had a proper entry and many already have proper entries looming, to say nothing of Nintendo almost being obligated to respond to the universal cry of "no games gaems", so I could see something happen, doubly so if they actually do the "we are not at E3" thing correctly (for all that some people moan everybody does really need to address business and not necessarily game type things somewhere).

On the shell thing I guess that is an aesthetics thing unless they completely screw up and add the dvd slot at the back of the console or something. Of course if people get excited by the colours of a console (broadly speaking someone throws a different bit of dye in the plastic mixer) so I guess it is one of those things I just do not get.


I did not know about the Microsoft store thing though (though to be fair I did not know there was such a thing as a Microsoft store).


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> In a show where EA, Ubisoft and Konami (give or take) are all showing their wares I am not sure Nintendo will unquestioningly beat out everybody. Now it has been a while since most of their big franchises have had a proper entry and many already have proper entries looming, to say nothing of Nintendo almost being obligated to respond to the universal cry of "no games gaems", so I could see something happen, doubly so if they actually do the "we are not at E3" thing correctly (for all that some people moan everybody does really need to address business and not necessarily game type things somewhere).
> 
> On the shell thing I guess that is an aesthetics thing unless they completely screw up and add the dvd slot at the back of the console or something. Of course if people get excited by the colours of a console (broadly speaking someone throws a different bit of dye in the plastic mixer) so I guess it is one of those things I just do not get.
> 
> I did not know about the Microsoft store thing though (though to be fair I did not know there was such a thing as a Microsoft store).


 
Its probably Retro's new game that has built the hype for Nintendo's conference, along with the teased showing of the the new Smash Bros. I think Sony made a good move refraining from showing the console, it certainly built more hype towards the actual E3 conference, with that said it not possible for it to look worse than the Xbox One.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2013)

Konami aka MGS5 (which I am hyped as shit for) and bad Castlevania games.

Microsoft is just eh I'm going with the PS4 anyway.

FUCK EA WORSE THAN HITLER RAARRRRGHHH. Well if they have Mass Effect 4 or Dragon Age III I'll be interested.

Ubisoft, probably like Assassin's Creed and Rayman a bit, if we're lucky MAYBE Far Cry 4 (there was a rumor it was in the works). Kinda want an Assassin's Creed Vita announcement but that feels more suited for the Sony conference.

Sony, the big one for me, basically excited for everything.

Nintendo, couldn't care less.

But of course the best part of E3 is the reactions of GBAtemp being assholes about everything and just bitching and moaning about gaming when all you get are new game announcements poured on top of you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But of course the best part of E3 is the reactions of GBAtemp being assholes about everything and just bitching and moaning about gaming when all you get are new game announcements poured on top of you.



Sshhh -- you will scare them all nope can not finish it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope the PS4 has no features that will kill it on arrival like the Xbox One, I still have to go in with a sense of pessimism until it is confirmed it has none of these features.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jun 3, 2013)

Nintendo if the StarTropics rumor is true.


----------



## VMM (Jun 3, 2013)

Nintendo being the most voted is at least ironic.
If Nintendo decided to divide it's E3 conference into two small conferences and a Nintendo Direct, that indicate they don't have much to show.
Aside that, Sony still have to unveil PS4, and there are tons of info about PS4 and X1 that will probably be released on E3, especially games, 
something WiiU is struggling to have.

But that's *GBA*Temp anyway


----------



## whyyes (Jun 3, 2013)

RIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 4, 2013)

Microsoft and Nintendo said they were backing off of E3 in favor of their own conferences while Sony said they're going all out. My bet would be in Sony even though I like Nintendo better.

Also, I'm goin.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> Nintendo being the most voted is at least ironic.
> If Nintendo decided to divide it's E3 conference into two small conferences and a Nintendo Direct, that indicate they don't have much to show.
> Aside that, Sony still have to unveil PS4, and there are tons of info about PS4 and X1 that will probably be released on E3, especially games,
> something WiiU is struggling to have.
> ...


Nintendo's main "conference" direct was said to be an hour long, which is the same length as the E3 presentation they had last year.

So how does that mean they have less to show?


----------



## VMM (Jun 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nintendo's main "conference" direct was said to be an hour long, which is the same length as the E3 presentation they had last year.
> 
> So how does that mean they have less to show?


 
The fact that they are not having a big E3 conference, just like every other year, makes me, and most people I know,
into believing Nintendo won't have much to show this year, and that it would be easily outdone by both Sony and MS.
Even more, considering they have new consoles still to be released this year, and that there is still a lot of info about both PS4 and X1 still to be unveiled.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> The fact that they are not having a big E3 conference, just like every other year, makes me, and most people I know,
> into believing Nintendo won't have much to show this year, and that it would be easily outdone by both Sony and MS.
> Even more, considering they have new consoles still to be released this year, and that there is still a lot of info about both PS4 and X1 still to be unveiled.


Well, I suppose we'll find out in a couple weeks.


----------



## VMM (Jun 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well, I suppose we'll find out in a couple weeks.


 
You mean next week, right?


----------



## kehkou (Jun 4, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> *snip*


I don't mean to go off topic, but LOL at your sig and avatar!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2013)

VMM said:


> You mean next week, right?


Good grief, it really is that soon, isn't it? 0_0

Time is flying by.


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Good grief, it really is that soon, isn't it? 0_0
> 
> Time is flying by.


 

I'm counting the days, it will be just after the finals here.
One day doing the final exam, next day watching E3


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Sony will be impressing but I think we also have to watch out for nintendo direct and the Xbox


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> I think Sony will be impressing but I think we also have to watch out for nintendo direct and the Xbox


 

My bet too 
Xbox One conference was such a disaster that I don't have any hopes for it.
WiiU is the new Wii, underpowered, marketed for casuals, but still failing with both publics.
PS4 is still a mistery, but with everything the way it is, for me, it's the best shot.

3DS is doing great, but I don't remember of any game releasing soon, aside Pokemon and Phoenix Wright.
Maybe E3 will show some nice new 3DS releases.
Bring me DQMTW3D and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> My bet too
> Xbox One conference was such a disaster that I don't have any hopes for it.
> WiiU is the new Wii, underpowered, marketed for casuals, but still failing with both publics.
> PS4 is still a mistery, but with everything the way it is, for me, it's the best shot.
> ...


 
Well the big E3 3DS title is super smash bros (also on wiiu)
Maybe more news on the zelda?


----------



## Dork (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> marketed for casuals, but still failing with both publics.


 
Uh, what?


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Uh, what?


 

You know, changing controller drastically to change gameplay,
having games more focused on casuals, like Wii fit U, Nintendoland etc

It looks like neither hardcore or casual gamers are interested in it,
it's sells are pathetic and devs aren't showing any interest in Wii.

It's like Wii situation but worse.


----------



## Dork (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> You know, changing controller drastically to change gameplay,
> having games more focused on casuals, like Wii fit U, Nintendoland etc
> 
> It looks like neither hardcore or casual gamers are interested in it,
> ...


 
Erm, the controller is just a traditional controller with a touchscreen, this doesn't radically change gameplay, and you just cherry-picked two titles with one not even released yet.
Nobody's interested in it because it had a horrible launch and has no games, E3 will focus on Nintendo's biggest titles.


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Erm, the controller is just a traditional controller with a touchscreen, this doesn't radically change gameplay, and you just cherry-picked two titles with one not even released yet.
> Nobody's interested in it because it had a horrible launch and has no games, E3 will focus on Nintendo's biggest titles.


 
-No Games
-Cost A Lot
-Not Powerful
-Bad Advertising

And its just too bad because it had so much potential


----------



## Dork (Jun 5, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> --Not Powerful


 
You right, it is underpowered, but this isn't a reason why it's not selling. I've never heard of anyone who didn't buy a console because it was weak, look at how well the Wii did.


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> You right, it is underpowered, but this isn't a reason why it's not selling. I've never heard of anyone who didn't buy a console because it was weak, look at how well the Wii did.


 
The reason I said this is because it can't keep up with the next gen competition
The new games won't run on the system because of the lack of power


----------



## Dork (Jun 5, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> The reason I said this is because it can't keep up with the next gen competition
> The new games won't run on the system because of the lack of power


 
But what did that have to with my other post? Golly, I sure am confused.

On your topic: How can you possibly make that claim when neither the PS4 or Xbox One are out? As far as I'm concerned Watch Dogs will appear on both Wii U and PS4, so the Wii U can hold up fine. It's not like last gen where the Wii couldn't keep up because it was horrendously far behind.


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> But what did that have to with my other post? Golly, I sure am confused.
> 
> On your topic: How can you possibly make that claim when neither the PS4 or Xbox One are out? As far as I'm concerned Watch Dogs will appear on both Wii U and PS4, so the Wii U can hold up fine. It's not like last gen where the Wii couldn't keep up because it was horrendously far behind.



I wouldn't be so certain of that.
Remember that the first titles never use the console's full potential.
Watch Dogs will even work on PS3.
Developers aren't interested in WiiU.
Saying that WiiU can pick up with PS4 because of one multiplat game is been too naive.




Mthb54 said:


> Well the big E3 3DS title is super smash bros (also on wiiu)
> Maybe more news on the zelda?



I forgot about the new Zelda   
About Smash, I still don't get way it's so popular.


----------



## Dork (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> I wouldn't be so certain of that.
> Remember that the first titles never use the console's full potential.
> Watch Dogs will even work on PS3.
> Developers aren't interested in WiiU.
> Saying that WiiU can pick up with PS4 because of one multiplat game is been naive


*Western developers aren't interested in Wii U.
And I'm sure they'll want to once the Wii U starts selling, no third party wants to develop for a console like that.

I don't see what makes you think the Wii U is struggling in terms of hardware, and I don't think naive is the right word.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> I wouldn't be so certain of that.
> Remember that the first titles never use the console's full potential.
> Watch Dogs will even work on PS3.
> Developers aren't interested in WiiU.
> ...


Well considering how Ubisoft said that Wii U would be getting the next generation version of Watch Dogs, whether it runs on PS3 is irrelevant.


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> *Western developers aren't interested in Wii U.
> And I'm sure they'll want to once the Wii U starts selling, no third party wants to develop for a console like that.
> 
> I don't see what makes you think the Wii U is struggling in terms of hardware.


 

Taking in consideration the difference between WiiU hardware and what been said about PS4 and X1,
the difference is huge. I doubt WiiU will be able to keep up with PS4 and X1 with multiplats.



xwatchmanx said:


> Well considering how Ubisoft said that Wii U would be getting the next generation version of Watch Dogs, whether it runs on PS3 is irrelevant.


 

Source?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Erm, the controller is just a traditional controller with a touchscreen, this doesn't radically change gameplay, and you just cherry-picked two titles with one not even released yet.
> Nobody's interested in it because it had a horrible launch and has no games, E3 will focus on Nintendo's biggest titles.


I do agree that VMM has this fix bias mindset about Nintendo or at least this/their console and cherry-picking games and not looking at games that are on and coming to the console, but I believe the launch was good, but it wasn't consistent afterwards (at least with non-indie devs), especially with EA's fallout with Nintendo. I also feel people are over exaggerating Wii u situation. To me, the gamepad makes everything more streamline.

err... I could ramble about bit more, but back on topic.

I'm split between Nintendo and Sony.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Source?


http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topi...-wii-u-version-of-watch-dogs-quotnext-genquot

So apparently it's not confirmed, but it's not hard to put 2 and 2 together based on what we know here.

Ubisoft says that it's being developed for high end PC and next generation consoles first, including the Wii U, and that they're developing the current gen version later.

Also it's running on the Wii U right now. So why would they say they're working on the next gen version first, and have it running on Wii U first, if the Wii U can't handle  the next gen version? Obviously it's set to get the next gen version in that case.

Like I said, it's not hard to put 2 and 2 together in this case.


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topi...-wii-u-version-of-watch-dogs-quotnext-genquot
> 
> So apparently it's not confirmed, but it's not hard to put 2 and 2 together based on what we know here.
> 
> ...


 
The Wiiu might handle them now but it won't be long until it can't anymore.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> The Wiiu might handle them now but it won't be long until it can't anymore.


I think that's the most likely scenario, yes. But even then, it's not a foregone conclusion.

Tl; dr Nintendo (will be) DOOOOOOOOOOOOOMEDDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/9wp07y/the-final-bosman-it-s-almost-e3-

Anyone watched this guy's stuff before? He's like the exact opposite of Pachter.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/9wp07y/the-final-bosman-it-s-almost-e3-
> 
> Anyone watched this guy's stuff before? He's like the exact opposite of Pachter.



I was sitting on the gametrailers stream for the xbone presentation and they had one of his videos on it.... could not hit the mute button fast enough.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I was sitting on the gametrailers stream for the xbone presentation and they had one of his videos on it.... could not hit the mute button fast enough.


I've only watched two or thee videos, seems like he knows his stuff. Unlike other people on GT or similar sites he does bring up some interesting point whether you like the personality/jokes or not.
Watch the the xbone vid, it sums up the feelings people had about it without being bashful or biased.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if old news, but
Sakurai confirms Smash Bros. video for E3 2013 Nintendo Direct


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2013)

Could someone explain to me why Ninty will have a better E3 than Microsoft or Sony? Didn't Ninty confirm their E3 wasn't going to be bells and whistles whilst the other two could very well reveal new information on their new consoles?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> Could someone explain to me why Ninty will have a better E3 than Microsoft or Sony? Didn't Ninty confirm their E3 wasn't going to be bells and whistles whilst the other two could very well reveal new information on their new consoles?



Maybe they are anticipating one of those "at least it was not as bad as ?" situations. There is a fair historical precedent for such a thing as well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> Could someone explain to me why Ninty will have a better E3 than Microsoft or Sony? Didn't Ninty confirm their E3 wasn't going to be bells and whistles whilst the other two could very well reveal new information on their new consoles?


 
Because they have the most to prove right now with the Wii U's future and all. They never said that their E3 wasn't going to be "all bells and whistles" but rather that they would be using a Ninty Direct to replace the traditional E3 conference.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, everyone: I'm not hosting a big event at E3 neither. Can I be added to the poll options, and will you all vote for me? 


On a more serious note...I think it'll be either sony or ubisoft. I honestly can't see how microsoft can recover from that pre-presentation fiasco. At best, it'll be damage control and crushing fake rumors. But sony better shows some interesting games, because I doubt "more of the same" is going to cut it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, really? When people say Nintendo e3, you obviously know they mean the direct. This "not going to e3" or whatever is getting old.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 6, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Erm, the controller is just a traditional controller with a touchscreen, this doesn't radically change gameplay, and you just cherry-picked two titles with one not even released yet.
> Nobody's interested in it because it had a horrible launch and has no games, E3 will focus on Nintendo's biggest titles.


There's more to the controller than "just a traditional controller with a touchscreen". It packs a lot of motion-tracking hardware allowing the gamepad to move around in freespace and know exactly where it has moved (similar to the technology you'd see in a virtual reality head-mounted display), and how fast it has moved, making the second screen do much more than a stationary screen.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2013)

Ubisoft will have the best presentation in my opinion. They've got some great games lined up for the future (especially Watch Dogs) and last year's did not disappoint.

(Wow was that a whole year ago or some other event when they showed the first clips of Watch Dogs, feels like a few months.)


----------



## Dork (Jun 6, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> There's more to the controller than "just a traditional controller with a touchscreen". It packs a lot of motion-tracking hardware allowing the gamepad to move around in freespace and know exactly where it has moved (similar to the technology you'd see in a virtual reality head-mounted display), and how fast it has moved, making the second screen do much more than a stationary screen.


 
Well, you know what I mean. 2 symmetrical analog sticks, a D-Pad, ABXY buttons, Start and Select, Bumper and Trigger buttons, and a Power button. These have pretty much become a staple of any modern controller.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 6, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Well, you know what I mean. 2 symmetrical analog sticks, a D-Pad, ABXY buttons, Start and Select, Bumper and Trigger buttons, and a Power button. These have pretty much become a staple of any modern controller.


Oh, I gotcha. You're just pointing out that despite the different extra features, it still has the "standard" controller as a base, making it easy to work with unlike the Wiimote which was completely differently laid out.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 6, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> There's more to the controller than "just a traditional controller with a touchscreen". It packs a lot of motion-tracking hardware allowing the gamepad to move around in freespace and know exactly where it has moved (similar to the technology you'd see in a virtual reality head-mounted display), and how fast it has moved, making the second screen do much more than a stationary screen.


 

it's not a touch screen, it's a touchpad, much like the one in the PS Vita.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

natkoden said:


> it's not a touch screen, it's a touchpad, much like the one in the PS Vita.


Are you talking about the Wii U gamepad? If so and you are serious, you are clearly wrong.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Are you talking about the Wii U gamepad? If so and you are serious, you are clearly wrong.


 

I kinda read that comment alone, and thought he was talking about the PS4 controller

my bad


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Erm, the controller is just a traditional controller with a touchscreen, this doesn't radically change gameplay, and you just cherry-picked two titles with one not even released yet.
> Nobody's interested in it because it had a horrible launch and has no games, E3 will focus on Nintendo's biggest titles.


 

I agree that, WiiU controller is a lot more mainstream than Wiimote.
The problem is that you can't use more than two WiiU controllers.

Aside that, I can see many games forcing you to using these motion gimmicks just like Wii.
There was no need in using motion for NSMBW or DKCR, and, at least for me, these features are annoying as fuck.



Dark S. said:


> I don't see what makes you think the Wii U is struggling in terms of hardware, and I don't think naive is the right word.


 

Here is a chart with the known specs so far:
http://www.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_vs._Wii_U_Comparison_Chart

With E3 we will probably know a lot more about X1 and PS4 specs, but so far, WiiU seems far behind in terms of hardware.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 6, 2013)

The Wii U should produce graphics considerable better than those of the PS3 and Xbox 360, provided they actually give a shit and are not lazy as fuck.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 6, 2013)

VMM said:


> Here is a chart with the known specs so far:
> http://www.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_vs._Wii_U_Comparison_Chart
> 
> With E3 we will probably know a lot more about X1 and PS4 specs, but so far, WiiU seems far behind in terms of hardware.


that chart tells you practically nothing in how they'll actually perform.  You need actual computer engineers to break down the hardware of each individual system to tell you what kind of performance each system has since they're built very differently.  And even they'll have difficulty accurately giving you an idea what does what better because things like Cache performance can be difficult to forecast without actually experimenting on the hardware because of the nature of cache using spacial and temporal locality meaning cache performance can vary depending on exactly how it's handled, how aggressive the out-of-order processing is, and the program itself.

Long story short, ign knows dick.  I still laugh at the time they claimed to have built a Wii U by putting basically random PC parts together.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 6, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> that chart tells you practically nothing in how they'll actually perform. You need actual computer engineers to break down the hardware of each individual system to tell you what kind of performance each system has since they're built very differently. And even they'll have difficulty accurately giving you an idea what does what better because things like Cache performance can be difficult to forecast without actually experimenting on the hardware because of the nature of cache using spacial and temporal locality meaning cache performance can vary depending on exactly how it's handled, how aggressive the out-of-order processing is, and the program itself.
> 
> Long story short, ign knows dick. I still laugh at the time they claimed to have built a Wii U by putting basically random PC parts together.


 

uhm... tons of sites do the same thing every time a new console is announced

they didn't claim to have built a wii u with PC parts, they just built a PC COMPARABLE to the wii u, to give the user a little more understanding about the wii u hardware, because at that time, it was very confusing and secretive


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 6, 2013)

natkoden said:


> uhm... tons of sites do the same thing every time a new console is announced
> 
> they didn't claim to have built a wii u with PC parts, they just built a PC COMPARABLE to the wii u, to give the user a little more understanding about the wii u hardware, because at that time, it was very confusing and secretive


Oh, I know that, but the fact is that PC parts are NOT comparable with the Wii U.  Some random three-core x86 CPU has nothing in common with the Wii U's CPU.  Different three-core x86 CPUs have enough variance amongst themselves, using them to simulate a Wii U's PPC CPU is just stupid as there's no comparison... at all.  Their answer to PCs running Windows taking up resources?  "Eh, let's add an extra gig of RAM, that should do the trick".  And then they compared games on this "Wii U", which again, is nowhere close to an actual Wii U in components, to games running on a real Xbox360 that are optimized for that setup.  This may seem all nice and scientific to the casual observer, but, as someone who actually studies computer architecture, it makes me want to cry.


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> Because they have the most to prove right now with the Wii U's future and all. They never said that their E3 wasn't going to be "all bells and whistles" but rather that they would be using a Ninty Direct to replace the traditional E3 conference.


 

Two new consoles, with tons of info and games to be presented at E3, and you're hyped with the possibility of something to WiiU?! Really?!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 6, 2013)

VMM said:


> Two new consoles, with tons of info and games to be presented at E3, and you're hyped with the possibility of something to WiiU?! Really?!


+ New 3D Mario
+ New Mario Kart
+ New footage of X
+ Bayonetta 2
+ Smash Bros footage!
+ Likely unveiling of Retro's game.

And this is just everything that's confirmed. With the possibilities of more unannounced games, it's perfectly reasonable to get excited. The Wii U is struggling right now and E3 is Nintendo's time to prove that it got game.

More PS4 details and games aren't nearly as interesting as we've already heard quite a bit earlier this year and the Xbox One hardly interests me.


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Guys, really? When people say Nintendo e3, you obviously know they mean the direct. This "not going to e3" or whatever is getting old.


 
Sony and MS have new consoles to be released this year, and E3 will be bombing with news about X1 and PS4.
Nintendo giving up of E3 and using a Nintendo Direct instead doesn't seem good,
It looks like Nintendo gave up of E3 because they didn't stood a chance with the new consoles announcements.



soulx said:


> + New 3D Mario
> + New Mario Kart
> + New footage of X
> + Bayonetta 2
> ...


 

It seems you're pretty hyped with rumours, there is no confirmation about a new Mario Kart or New 3D Mario.
Also there is no info that there will be some footage of X or Smash Bros.

We've saw almost nothing about PS4 and X1, we don't know how PS4 will look like,
we know almost nothing about their specs, and since these consoles will be released this year,
we'll probably see tons of info about them, and tons of games.

I can hardly see how Nintendo conference can be better than Sony or MS conferences.
For me, this is definitely not the year of Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 6, 2013)

VMM said:


> Sony and MS have new consoles to be released this year, and E3 will be bombing with news about X1 and PS4.
> Nintendo giving up of E3 and using a Nintendo Direct instead doesn't seem good,
> It looks like Nintendo gave up of E3 because they didn't stood a chance with the new consoles announcements.
> 
> ...


http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...d_mario_and_mario_kart_for_e3_nintendo_direct

Regarding the PS4, we already do know quite a bit about the specs, we've seen quite a few PS4 games already at the event earlier and I couldn't give a shit about how it looks like. It'll be interesting to see what else they show but really most of the major info regarding the system was revealed already. And once again, I couldn't care less about the Xbox One at this point.

Being a Wii U owner, I as well as quite a few others (looking at this poll) are looking forward to the Nintendo Direct while you seem to mostly apathetic towards it. Different people are interested in different things. No need to get all argumentative about that.


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...d_mario_and_mario_kart_for_e3_nintendo_direct


 
Well, that's news for me, thanks for the info 



soulx said:


> Regarding the PS4, we already do know quite a bit about the specs, we've seen quite a few PS4 games already at the event earlier and I couldn't give a shit about how it looks like. It'll be interesting to see what else they show but really most of the major info regarding the system was revealed already. And once again, I couldn't care less about the Xbox One at this point.
> 
> Being a Wii U owner, I as well as quite a few others (looking at this poll) are looking forward to the Nintendo Direct while you seem to mostly apathetic towards it. Different people are interested in different things. No need to get all argumentative about that.


 

I get argumentative because, for me, Nintendo been the most voted in this poll is nonsense.
The only thing that explains this, to me, would be that people here are so Nintendo biased, that, no matter what happens, people would still vote Nintendo.

Considering this is site named *GBA*Temp, I think this is extremely feasible.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 6, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm thinking Nintendo will deliver this time around, as soulx said, they have a lot to prove. After two years of disapointing presentations they can't afford to do it again. They already confirmed more unannounced Wii U and 3DS games to be unveiled so there's a good reason to be hyped.
Xbone doesn't interest me (plus MS conferences are extremely shit and cringeworthy to watch) and PS4 already had a fantastic reveal, I doubt they'll present that much more than what we currently know.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2013)

Or (OR!), just maybe, people are legitimately more hyped up for Nintendo than you (VMM) think/want them to be.


----------



## eyecat14 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not a gamer, I'm a player, has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2013)

eyecat14 said:


> I'm not a gamer, I'm a player, has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


You're a player, eh?







player haters represent


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2013)

eyecat14 said:


> I'm not a gamer, I'm a player, has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


I am fully prepared for it to be a case of my being too bone idle to remember some of the earlier posts but I am not sure where that is coming from.

Anyway so you are swapping one term with many negative connotations (though perhaps not as many as there might be) for another with also many negative connotations that is broadly speaking an exact synonym.... works for me.


----------



## eyecat14 (Jun 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> You're a player, eh?
> 
> Willsmithisman.jpg
> 
> player haters represent


 
The word gamer sounds WAYYY more obnoxious imho


----------



## VMM (Jun 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Or (OR!), just maybe, people are legitimately more hyped up for Nintendo than you (VMM) think/want them to be.


 

This discussion is getting nowhere, let's end it here and not derail the topic, please.



Eerpow said:


> I'm thinking Nintendo will deliver this time around, as soulx said, they have a lot to prove. After two years of disapointing presentations they can't afford to do it again.
> They already confirmed more unannounced Wii U and 3DS games to be unveiled so there's a good reason to be hyped.


 
Last year 3DS presentation was very consistent.
Wii did fine but it had support of casual gamers, and having a motion controller was quite revolutionary,
but WiiU is having a bit of trouble, it doesn't have the casual gamers appeal and doesn't have much third party support
Having a Mario Kart, a new Mario 3D or Smash Bros ain't gonna solve the system problems.
A console can't go fine alone with it's own IPs, and all these titles I said were predictable, it's more about when it would be released.



Eerpow said:


> Xbone doesn't interest me (plus MS conferences are extremely shit and cringeworthy to watch) and


 
I agree with you.
You only have one opportunity of making a good first impression and that presentation blew it away (for me).
I think MS is working their ass out to make X1 more attractive to public,
so I wouldn't doubt if half of what we know was suddenly changed at E3.



Eerpow said:


> PS4 already had a fantastic reveal, I doubt they'll present that much more than what we currently know.


 
I think that was just a small demostration of what's coming to PS4.
I believe we'll be bombed with tons of infos and games for PS4 this E3.




eyecat14 said:


> I'm not a gamer, I'm a player, has a nice ring to it, don't you think?



I fail to see the difference.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 7, 2013)

Timers fixed on the front page.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2013)

My vote is a toss-up between Sony and Nintendo. Sony's next generation actually has some promise so far with their last conference, but I have yet to see the console, its specs, and some more games, which is the deciding factor. Nintendo, lately, has had a somewhat of a silent period when it comes to releases to me, so I hope that their Direct will really focus on that as well as some new features for updates to both of their consoles.


----------



## raulestra (Jun 8, 2013)

Like anyone can see this is a nintendo fansite boys....xD it's terrible that people say nintendo been the better!NOOOOO!! nintentdo=fu games....where is metroid??where is rockman zero?where are the retrogames that make anyone cry???nintendo is a suk!This time Sony can be the better if shenmue 3 come the world changes...xD


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2013)

raulestra said:


> Like anyone can see this is a nintendo fansite boys....xD it's terrible that people say nintendo been the better!NOOOOO!! nintentdo=fu games....where is metroid??where is rockman zero?where are the retrogames that make anyone cry???nintendo is a suk!This time Sony can be the better if shenmue 3 come the world changes...xD


Um, Mega Man Zero has to do with Capcom, not Nintendo...


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm watching everything this year too. Microsoft and Sony trying to save their asses, and EA's newest insert-whole-body-into-mouth retarded moment. Nintendo is the only one I'm watching seriously. SMASH BROS 4 GODDAMMIT.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope Persona 5 will get announced this year for the PS3 or the VITA


----------



## natkoden (Jun 8, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I hope Persona 5 will get announced this year for the PS3 or the VITA


 

yeah, but please let it be for PS4


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 8, 2013)

Really Nintendo?????
Come on let's be realistic shall we. When was the last time that Nintendo had an amazing E3? Remember how pitiful last years E3 was?
Not only that but we already know of all the games that Nintendo is going to be talking about this year. The only surprise that might be there is what retro is working on and a quick look at next Smash Bros and that is it. We probably won't see anything about the new Zelda WiiU (not talking about Wind Waker HD) game that is being worked on. If Nintendo wants my attention they need to do a couple of things to get my attention.
1. Create a Nintendo account system like Sony, Microsoft and Apple. Look if my system gets damaged or stolen all my purchases go bye-bye; this is 2013 not 2003.
2. Bring past system games to both your 3ds and WiiU. Bring GBA games to the 3ds Nintendo as well as DS as well for digital purchases. Bring Gamecube and Wii games for Digital purchases for the WiiU.
That's enough ranting from me but that's what I want to see this year if I am going to be blown away by Nintendo this year at E3.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)

well there is a lot of fanboys left



> Microsoft 8 vote(s)
> Sony 95 vote(s)
> Nintendo 200 vote(s)
> EA 2 vote(s)
> ...


----------



## raulestra (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes megaman zero is from capcom but the best megaman games were did it for nintendo, waht happend??megaman=kill becouse people don't like nintendo.... zelda?zelda is now suking always the same....haaaaa...iaggg...hiaaaa....bajjj zelda have no innovacions the problem of games companies is that don't hear people....the day that konami do a silent hill like first one, squareenix kik enix and return to squaresoft to do a ff like  ff6 or 7, nintendo do a good metroid not from retrostudio fukers, , a new shenmue.....it's a pity gamedevolps are suking and everyday more and more.....


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> well there is a lot of fanboys left



There's not that many, there's only 2.


----------



## Ghork (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt Nintendo will have "the best" conference. Though I don't care at all about the other presentations really...
If they show anything on SSB however, it will be pretty darn nice.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2013)

Bitches Nintendo will OWN this E3 by revealing the new SSB, Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, Mario Kart 8 and F-Zero.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> There's not that many, there's only 2.


 
Nintendo fanboys



AlanJohn said:


> Bitches Nintendo will OWN this E3 by revealing the new SSB, Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, Mario Kart 8 and F-Zero.


 
half life 3?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> half life 3?


Yeah, my mom is Reggie Fils-Aime.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah, my mom is Reggie Fils-Aime.


Is that why she said her body was ready last night?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2013)

raulestra said:


> Like anyone can see this is a nintendo fansite boys....xD it's terrible that people say nintendo been the better!NOOOOO!! nintentdo=fu games....where is metroid??where is rockman zero?where are the retrogames that make anyone cry???nintendo is a suk!This time Sony can be the better if shenmue 3 come the world changes...xD





raulestra said:


> Yes megaman zero is from capcom but the best megaman games were did it for nintendo, waht happend??megaman=kill becouse people don't like nintendo.... zelda?zelda is now suking always the same....haaaaa...iaggg...hiaaaa....bajjj zelda have no innovacions the problem of games companies is that don't hear people....the day that konami do a silent hill like first one, squareenix kik enix and return to squaresoft to do a ff like  ff6 or 7, nintendo do a good metroid not from retrostudio fukers, , a new shenmue.....it's a pity gamedevolps are suking and everyday more and more.....





AlanJohn said:


> Bitches Nintendo will OWN this E3 by revealing the new SSB, Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, Mario Kart 8 and F-Zero.





AlanJohn said:


> Yeah, my mom is Reggie Fils-Aime.


I swear to God, I feel my IQ go down a point every time I read a single word from your posts...


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

raulestra said:


> Like anyone can see this is a nintendo fansite boys....xD it's terrible that people say nintendo been the better!NOOOOO!! nintentdo=fu games....where is metroid??where is rockman zero?where are the retrogames that make anyone cry???nintendo is a suk!This time Sony can be the better if shenmue 3 come the world changes...xD


 
MegaMan is Capcom's franchise. Nothing to do with Nintendo. Shenmue is Sega's franchise. Nothing to do with Sony.

Retrogames that make anyone cry?...What?


----------



## King penguin (Jun 8, 2013)

Just face it, the reason nintendo got the most votes, is for pikmin 3 and pikmin 3 alone. its clearly superior to all expectation
for sony and microsoft (and definitely EA) combined. mmhm


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 8, 2013)

While I'm totally rooting for Nintendo, and I'll think they'll have a pretty solid showing with already mentioned games, Sony will come out on top as long as they don't take miss step like Microsoft. As for Microsoft, they'll only be doing damage control.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 8, 2013)

natkoden said:


> yeah, but please let it be for PS4


No I think if they do announce it, they will announce it for the ps3. Persona 4 came out after the ps3 was out, because Atlus was smart enough to know that they would sell more copies if it was on ps2 and not ps3, because by then everyone had to have a ps2 and not every one could or would pay 6oo(€,$, whatever), also I would think that most Shin Megami Tensei fan would have a ps3 and they would most likely make more money it they release it on ps3, IMO. Also the only game made by Atlus' Persona Team was Catherine. I hope they do because I bought my PS3 4 years ago for P5.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Bitches Nintendo will OWN this E3 by revealing the new SSB, Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, Mario Kart 8 and F-Zero.


 
Do you really think they're going to reveal Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, and F-Zero?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

I genuinely am more satisfied after I've watched Nintendo at E3, the past god knows how many years I've watched. I think the outcome will be the same this year even though Nintendo isn't going to be a full on show. I do think Sony could have a decent show though.

Wish EA was last on Monday. Having to stay up later because of them is a pain in my arse.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I genuinely am more satisfied after I've watched Nintendo at E3, the past god knows how many years I've watched. I think the outcome will be the same this year even though Nintendo isn't going to be a full on show. I do think Sony could have a decent show though.
> 
> Wish EA was last on Monday. Having to stay up later because of them is a pain in my arse.


Nintendo IS doing a full on show. They're doing a conference of length and volume comparable to every other year, just as a Nintendo direct instead of the fancy stage.

Seriously, this " Nintendo isn't doing a real E3 show" BS has to stop.

(Not mad at you BTW, just frustrated at the perception as a whole).


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nintendo IS doing a full on show. They're doing a conference of length and volume comparable to every other year, just as a Nintendo direct instead of the fancy stage.
> 
> Seriously, this " Nintendo isn't doing a real E3 show" BS has to stop.
> 
> (Not mad at you BTW, just frustrated at the perception as a whole).


 
I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I wasn't fully aware of what was going down to be honest with you.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2013)

raulestra said:


> Yes megaman zero is from capcom but the best megaman games were did it for nintendo, waht happend??megaman=kill becouse people don't like nintendo.... zelda?zelda is now suking always the same....haaaaa...iaggg...hiaaaa....bajjj zelda have no innovacions the problem of games companies is that don't hear people....the day that konami do a silent hill like first one, squareenix kik enix and return to squaresoft to do a ff like ff6 or 7, nintendo do a good metroid not from retrostudio fukers, , a new shenmue.....it's a pity gamedevolps are suking and everyday more and more.....


 

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Do you really think they're going to reveal Metroid, Half Life 3, Mother 4, and F-Zero?


Of course not, what do I look like an idiot to you?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Of course not, what do I like an idiot to you?


 
It's up to you whether you like idiots or not.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I see. Thanks for clearing that up. I wasn't fully aware of what was going down to be honest with you.


Yeah. I don't remember what I read word for word, but the direct is supposed to be about an hour long (which is about the same as their main E3 conference last year), and I think they mentioned something about 1 or 2 "smaller E3 presences" (or something along those lines).


----------



## VMM (Jun 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> well there is a lot of fanboys left


 



mkdms14 said:


> Really Nintendo?????
> Come on let's be realistic shall we. When was the last time that Nintendo had an amazing E3? Remember how pitiful last years E3 was?
> Not only that but we already know of all the games that Nintendo is going to be talking about this year. The only surprise that might be there is what retro is working on and a quick look at next Smash Bros and that is it. We probably won't see anything about the new Zelda WiiU (not talking about Wind Waker HD) game that is being worked on. If Nintendo wants my attention they need to do a couple of things to get my attention.
> 1. Create a Nintendo account system like Sony, Microsoft and Apple. Look if my system gets damaged or stolen all my purchases go bye-bye; this is 2013 not 2003.
> ...


 

Finally some people who see the truth.
I'm tired of discussing with annoying faboys with stupid arguments.
What I read so far:

*Nintendo last two years were really bad, so I'm voting Nintendo for the possibility it may be good.
*Nintendo is gonna release Smash Bros, so It doesn't matter if Sony and MS are releasing a new console, I'm voting for Nintendo
*WiiU is struggling right now, so I bet this conference will be good, and it's perfectly reasonable to be excited


That's fucking ridiculous. So many fanboys it freaking annoys me.  People don't even pretend to be not impartial
Nintendo's E3 conference of the previous years were really bad and there is nothing that indicates a change.
Voting for Nintendo for pure fanboyism, when there are two new consoles just to be shown on E3.
Nintendo even left E3 because they don't have anything to show that would impress the public after Sony and MS events.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 9, 2013)

VMM said:


> Finally some people who see the truth.
> I'm tired of discussing with annoying faboys with stupid arguments.
> What I read so far:
> 
> ...


 
I'm not wowed buy a piece of hardware, I'm wowed by games and I love Nintendo's games. Don't like the fact that Nintendo are my favourite? Sue me.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 9, 2013)

VMM said:


> People don't share my opinion?  THEY MUST BE DAMNED FANBOYS!  RAWRGHL!


----------



## VMM (Jun 9, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Snip


 

Cause that's exactly what I said //sarcasm mode off

When was the last time you saw a Nintendo good conference?
What indicates Nintendo will have a good conference?
What could be so amazing to outdo two fresh consoles?

If you have any answer I'm all ears?



jacksprat1990 said:


> I'm not wowed buy a piece of hardware, I'm wowed by games and I love Nintendo's games. Don't like the fact that Nintendo are my favourite? Sue me.


 

Well, at least you had the courage and assumed that you're a fanboy and will vote for it no matter what happens.
It would be nice to see some other people do that --cough, cough, soulx, xwatchmenx, cough, eerpow, cough, Kingvamp


----------



## AaronZ (Jun 9, 2013)

If Sony actually bothers with the Vita this time and announces GTA or a Bethsoft game for it then they've won for me. Right now though I'm leaning towards Nintendo


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope Microsoft will announce a Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> I hope Microsoft will announce a Left 4 Dead 3.


 

Because Left 4 Dead is a Microsoft franchise, right?


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 9, 2013)

IDK I just hope they make another game.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 9, 2013)

If Sony reveal more interesting games and happen to give the PS4 price tag, I may be saving some money for the next holiday season. Especially if the console is near the price of a Deluxe WiiU (near ~50-100€ difference).


----------



## natkoden (Jun 9, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> IDK I just hope they make another game.


 

Microsoft has NOTHING to do with Left 4 Dead.

get your shit straight


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> I'm watching everything this year too. Microsoft and Sony trying to save their asses, and EA's newest insert-whole-body-into-mouth retarded moment. Nintendo is the only one I'm watching seriously. SMASH BROS 4 GODDAMMIT.


 
Sony is trying to save their ass? Say what? They received pretty decent reception for their console announcement, and they have a really good opportunity to fucking smash the competition ATM, considering that their new console seems really good, it got decent reception, they have plenty of healthy Sony exclusives, and they haven't taken any missteps this generation so far with regards to their console. They also have a geniunely good handheld on their hands so it's a great opportunity to show off a few games for the Vita. And they're releasing The Last of Us right after E3, and it's insanely hyped, has phenomenal reviews, is promoted really well and looks fucking incredible, so that's something.

I think Sony takes E3. Nintendo just doesn't have anything exciting enough that could generate interest for them besides the exact same franchises they've been releasing for the past 20 years, and I doubt that they'll be offering anything important that isn't a new game since they launched really early (maybe an account system like the posters mentioned above?) and they're not exactly that good when it comes to E3. If they release something completely unexpected, then I'll eat my words. I doubt they will though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2013)

VMM said:


> Well, at least you had the courage and assumed that you're a fanboy and will vote for it no matter what happens.
> It would be nice to see some other people do that --cough, cough, soulx, xwatchmenx, cough, eerpow, cough, Kingvamp


A) Spell my name right. It's right in front of you. Spelling is hard, I know.  Also, no need to make ridiculous assumptions. I can't speak for soulx, eerpow, or kingvamp, but I have all 3 major consoles, and then some (just check my backloggery in my signature). Just because we like Nintendo more than the rest doesn't mean it's ALL we like.

B) Your anti-Nintendo-fanboyism is far worse than most of the Nintendo fanboyism displayed in this thread so far. You're on a mostly Nintendo-centric site, and you're spending all your time whining about "wahhhhhhh, people are more excited about Nintendo's conference than I am!" You throw around "fanboy" like it's some degrading term, and that ANYONE who really likes a particular company (or at least Nintendo, in this case) is some blind, foolish fanboy who has no merit or reasoning to be more excited about Nintendo's offerings than the rest. We like Nintendo, and we're really excited for games we already know will appear, like Super Smash Bros, Mario, and Zelda, as well as Retro's new secret project (that many rumors have pointed towards being either Star Tropics, or Metroid), plus who knows what other games haven't been announced. We've been disappointed with the past couple E3s, and especially with Nintendo's handling of the Wii U, so hearing all this stuff gets us pumped and excited in hopes that Nintendo can finally give us our GAEMZ. Why is that so wrong?

C) You honestly expect anyone to vote Microsoft over Nintendo, with all the negative press going around pretty much this whole year? The only "negative" press Nintendo has been getting in anticipation of E3 is "WAHHHHHHHHHH, they're not doing a fancy, expensive stage conference which would make zero difference to anyone except the people actually going to the conference instead of watching online, WAHHHHHH NINTENDOOOOOOOOMED!!!!" Even though the conference is going to have the same comparable length and volume as previous conferences, just as a Nintendo Direct.

D) Since when has a new console guaranteed a better conference? You said yourself that Nintendo's last E3, WHICH WAS ALL ABOUT THE WII U, was terrible. So what makes you think Sony or Microsoft's will be any different? Also, last I checked, Microsoft and Sony were considered to have pretty "meh" conferences last year too, with Ubisoft beating them all. So why are you employing double standards in your reasoning?

E) Seriously, just get over it. You don't like the fact that people around this site like Nintendo more? Either deal with it, or head to a more general game site and fap over Nintendoomed prophecies there.

If you have a different opinion and think Nintendo's E3 will be terrible, and want to discuss that and why in a respectful manner, fine. But don't just sit here insulting and discrediting anyone who disagrees with you as having an opinion that "doesn't count" because you dismiss them all as fanboys.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 9, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> Sony is trying to save their ass? Say what? They received pretty decent reception for their console announcement, and they have a really good opportunity to fucking smash the competition ATM, considering that their new console seems really good, it got decent reception, they have plenty of healthy Sony exclusives, and they haven't taken any missteps this generation so far with regards to their console. They also have a geniunely good handheld on their hands so it's a great opportunity to show off a few games for the Vita. And they're releasing The Last of Us right after E3, and it's insanely hyped, has phenomenal reviews, is promoted really well and looks fucking incredible, so that's something.
> 
> I think Sony takes E3. Nintendo just doesn't have anything exciting enough that could generate interest for them besides the exact same franchises they've been releasing for the past 20 years, and I doubt that they'll be offering anything important that isn't a new game since they launched really early (maybe an account system like the posters mentioned above?) and they're not exactly that good when it comes to E3. If they release something completely unexpected, then I'll eat my words. I doubt they will though.


 
Honestly, I'd like to see Sony blow everyone else away, I really would, but unless they have something truly incredible hidden up their asses, I just don't see it happening. The Vita, much as I love mine, is getting beaten into the ground by the 3DS, and we all know about how stubborn Sony is with price cuts, and the PS4, aside from generating five fucktillion articles about "OMFG U GAIZ THIS IS WAHT TEH PS4 LOOKS LIEK," really needs to be emphasized as being as far removed from the Xbone as possible, otherwise the confusion about Sony's answers to similar questions asked to Microsoft that were received badly may very well hurt their sales(Don't believe me? Check out this thread and see how many times people had to be informed and corrected that Sony DID in fact confirm they weren't doing the same shit as Microsoft: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/for...n-Game-Borrowing-and-Used-Game-Details?page=1 ).

I may love Nintendo, but I'm no fool; they aren't anywhere near perfect, and quite frankly, I think they need to get shut out for another gen to force them to step up like they have on their handheld, I simply don't believe it's gonna happen.

Eh. I'll end up with both eventually...


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 9, 2013)

natkoden said:


> Microsoft has NOTHING to do with Left 4 Dead.
> 
> get your shit straight


 
Like I said I Don't Know who franchise it is I just hope that they announce a new Left 4 Dead so stop raging.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 9, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> Honestly, I'd like to see Sony blow everyone else away, I really would, but unless they have something truly incredible hidden up their asses, I just don't see it happening. The Vita, much as I love mine, is getting beaten into the ground by the 3DS, and we all know about how stubborn Sony is with price cuts, and the PS4, aside from generating five fucktillion articles about "OMFG U GAIZ THIS IS WAHT TEH PS4 LOOKS LIEK," really needs to be emphasized as being as far removed from the Xbone as possible, otherwise the confusion about Sony's answers to similar questions asked to Microsoft that were received badly may very well hurt their sales(Don't believe me? Check out this thread and see how many times people had to be informed and corrected that Sony DID in fact confirm they weren't doing the same shit as Microsoft: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/for...n-Game-Borrowing-and-Used-Game-Details?page=1 ).
> 
> I may love Nintendo, but I'm no fool; they aren't anywhere near perfect, and quite frankly, I think they need to get shut out for another gen to force them to step up like they have on their handheld, I simply don't believe it's gonna happen.
> 
> Eh. I'll end up with both eventually...


 
... That seems like a horrendously isolated case. The majority of responses were pretty positive, with very little criticism. I don't think they need to save their asses from anything regarding the PS4 to be honest. The response was pretty good. The Vita has no gaems. I'll not argue with that. It really does not have gaems, but it's a pretty stellar device in itself. I think Sony has a pretty decent chance to impress.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jun 9, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> ... That seems like a horrendously isolated case. The majority of responses were pretty positive, with very little criticism. I don't think they need to save their asses from anything regarding the PS4 to be honest. The response was pretty good. The Vita has no gaems. I'll not argue with that. It really does not have gaems, but it's a pretty stellar device in itself. I think Sony has a pretty decent chance to impress.


 
Thing is, the Vita does have several great games; just not ones with the level of recognition Nintendo franchises have. They gave up the Uncharted trump card early, and it wasn't enough; the ports of great games are lovely, but are still just that, ports, and quite frankly, it seems as though most of the news sites have written it off as a failure despite Sony showing no signs of calling it a day any time soon.

Unrelated: I clicked on the link in your siggy while thinking "please be 'fuck you' please be 'fuck you' please be 'fuck you'" and literally roared "YES!" when it was. I think I scared my family a little...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Vita has quite a few RPG offerings this Summer and Fall.  I'm pretty interested in Exstetra although it's a multiplat since it's also for the 3DS.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 9, 2013)

deleted


----------



## EthanObi (Jun 9, 2013)

So much for NINTENDOOMED...267 People and counting anticipating Nintendo E3..Including me! , Though it's most likely all Poketards


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> So much for NINTENDOOMED...267 People and counting anticipating Nintendo E3..Including me! , Though it's most likely all Poketards


Plus this is a very nintendo-centric site, so it doesn't mean much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Plus this is a very nintendo-centric site, so it doesn't mean much.


 
The results of this poll still baffle me though. Nintendo won't _"fail"_ at their conference because they literally don't have one - they're releasing pre-recorded Nintendo Directs and on the presentation proper they'll show a few game demo's on-stage - big whoop. They have nothing to show - the 3DS is out with no revision on the horizon, the WiiU was already released _(to the collective yawning of the gaming community I might add)_, I can't see what would be so jawdropping about their E3 presentation.

Sony has an _exciting_ new console to showcase, Microsoft has to dig its way out of its own convoluted statements _(which will be a quite a show to behold on its own)_ but apparently the stage lights are all on Nintendo showing off titles that may or may not give the WiiU the long-awaited _"first-party CPR"_ to save it from complete obscurity.

Great, gotta love me some GBATemp non-bias polls.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2013)

Warrior522 said:


> Thing is, the Vita does have several great games; just not ones with the level of recognition Nintendo franchises have. They gave up the Uncharted trump card early, and it wasn't enough; the ports of great games are lovely, but are still just that, ports, and quite frankly, it seems as though most of the news sites have written it off as a failure despite Sony showing no signs of calling it a day any time soon.
> 
> Unrelated: I clicked on the link in your siggy while thinking "please be 'fuck you' please be 'fuck you' please be 'fuck you'" and literally roared "YES!" when it was. I think I scared my family a little...


Well, they faced a similar situation with the PSP at the beginning.  I recall the PSP having an awful game library early on. Well, that sold 76 million units eventually. I severely doubt the Vita will end up becoming a failure. Right now, it seems to have a few fantastic ports (Persona 4 Golden!) I expect a resurgence eventually, when they drop the price, it gets a decent game library (a Dissidia game, plox Squre Enix,) and it starts selling in other markets. Maybe I'll pick one up when there's a price drop or a new revision comes out.


----------



## hhs (Jun 10, 2013)

EA, Activision and Ubisoft are all happening at or after midnight on a workday where I am. Not worth staying up for. At best they'll show a multiplat like Fallout, Mass Effect or something new on the Xbox. Sony is in the middle of a workday for me and Nintendo I'll stay up for.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The results of this poll still baffle me though. Nintendo won't _"fail"_ at their conference because they literally don't have one - they're releasing pre-recorded Nintendo Directs and on the presentation proper they'll show a few game demo's on-stage - big whoop. They have nothing to show - the 3DS is out with no revision on the horizon, the WiiU was already released _(to the collective yawning of the gaming community I might add)_, I can't see what would be so jawdropping about their E3 presentation.
> 
> Sony has an _exciting_ new console to showcase, Microsoft has to dig its way out of its own convoluted statements _(which will be a quite a show to behold on its own)_ but apparently the stage lights are all on Nintendo showing off titles that may or may not give the WiiU the long-awaited _"first-party CPR"_ to save it from complete obscurity.
> 
> Great, gotta love me some GBATemp non-bias polls.


Because this post right here is SO unbiased, right? XD

Seriously, everyone who pulls the "Nintendo isn't having a conference," BS is either ignorant,  blindly biased against them, or just didn't take even a moment to think about why it doesn't make sense. To the people paying attention to E3 (most of which who will be doing so on the internet, and not in person at the conference), how the HECK does a Nintendo Direct (Is it prerecorded? I was under the impression it was live, but I'm not sure) make any difference versus a conference on the fancy stage?

The answer is none at all. The only concern is Nintendo's announcements "flying under the radar" compared to the others having conferences during the main E3 stream/show/whatever, since it'll be shown separately. It makes no differences regarding the quality and volume of content shown, like everyone is claiming.

And if Nintendo is to be believed (can't say I blame the skepticism since they claimed the same thing before the Wii U launch), there's going to be some 3rd party presence, and rumors even talk about a supposed "shocking" 3rd party acquisition.

Anyway, I'm just gonna stop there. Not sure why I even bothered, since you apparently think even MICROSOFT has more of a chance than NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOMED does despite the near-exclusive negativity going on about the Xbox1 before it was even unveiled.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Seriously, everyone who pulls the "Nintendo isn't having a conference," BS is either ignorant, blindly biased against them, or just didn't take even a moment to think about why it doesn't make sense. To the people paying attention to E3 (most of which who will be doing so on the internet, and not in person at the conference), how the HECK does a Nintendo Direct (Is it prerecorded? I was under the impression it was live, but I'm not sure) make any difference versus a conference on the fancy stage?


That wasn't my point. They'll be showing a few games for their systems and that's that - it's not nearly as exciting as an unveiling of an entirely new system which we know very little about. It's just not in the same _"league"_ of presentations and it definitely doesn't warrant the hype it's getting.

Nintendo had the stage last year and the spotlight was all on them - sure. This year? Not so much. There's truckloads of more interesting stuff to be seen on E3 this year in my opinion, but maybe that's because I'm more of a techie guy and new systems always make me squee.

Sony's presentation will no doubt be a view to behold, Microsoft's presentation will be a cringeworthy spectacle of them trying not to alienate the already alienated target audience and Nintendo's presentation will be... well... trying hard to prove that Nintendoes what others don't.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 10, 2013)

I may be silly here but I voted for UBI soft because it seems like they are the one company that are supporting all the consoles. It seems like they have their head in the game and want to make good games and money by making good games for all the systems. They have not dissed any one console maker, they are keeping up with the new gaming architecture as well as the current generation. Plus the games just look great. That is why UBI got my vote. Even though they pissed me off on the delay of Rayman.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That wasn't my point. They'll be showing a few games for their systems and that's that - it's not nearly as exciting as an unveiling of an entirely new system which we know very little about. It's just not in the same _"league"_ of presentations and it definitely doesn't warrant the hype it's getting.
> 
> Nintendo had the stage last year and the spotlight was all on them - sure. This year? Not so much. There's truckloads of more interesting stuff to be seen on E3 this year in my opinion, but maybe that's because I'm more of a techie guy and new systems always make me squee.
> 
> Sony's presentation will no doubt be a view to behold, Microsoft's presentation will be a cringeworthy spectacle of them trying not to alienate the already alienated target audience and Nintendo's presentation will be... well... trying hard to prove that Nintendoes what others don't.


In that case, there's a huge difference between "which conference will be the most interesting/exciting" and "which conference will be the best". And as I mentioned in a previous post you might not have seen, Nintendo unveiled/gave details for an upcoming console for the past two E3s, and they were considered pretty awful conferences.


Jan1tor said:


> I may be silly here but I voted for UBI soft because it seems like they are the one company that are supporting all the consoles. It seems like they have their head in the game and want to make good games and money by making good games for all the systems. They have not dissed any one console maker, they are keeping up with the new gaming architecture as well as the current generation. Plus the games just look great. That is why UBI got my vote. Even though they pissed me off on the delay of Rayman.


Well, they had an amazing conference last year, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> In that case, there's a huge difference between "which conference will be the most interesting/exciting" and "which conference will be the best". And as I mentioned in a previous post you might not have seen, Nintendo unveiled/gave details for an upcoming console for the past two E3s, and they were considered pretty awful conferences.


 
Really? I quite enjoyed the WiiU conference... 

Maybe that's because I'm this rare type of gamer who's totally on-board with the whole _"Gamepad"_ concept - a lot of people seem to hate it but I think it opens a door of possibilities for game developers, it just has to be used right. If not for the underwhelming hardware, I'd totally ride the WiiU hype train.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Really? I quite enjoyed the WiiU conference...
> 
> Maybe that's because I'm this rare type of gamer who's totally on-board with the whole _"Gamepad"_ concept - a lot of people seem to hate it but I think it opens a door of possibilities for game developers, it just has to be used right. If not for the underwhelming hardware, I'd totally ride the WiiU hype train.


Yeah. I mean, the gamepad essentially turns the thing into a giant DS, with the addition of about 5 more inputs (second analog, extra triggers, and analog clickers) and the screens being separate from each other... Not sure why that's hard for developers to understand, when they had no problem with the DS.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That wasn't my point. They'll be showing a few games for their systems and that's that - it's not nearly as exciting as an unveiling of an entirely new system which we know very little about. It's just not in the same _"league"_ of presentations and it definitely doesn't warrant the hype it's getting.


Games will always win out over hardware, in my opinion.  The exciting thing about the unveiling of new hardware are the gaming possibilities the new hardware brings about.  If Sony and Microsoft bring out some great games to go with their hardware, more power to 'em.  When it comes to games, though, I have higher expectations from Nintendo.  Many of the games we expect to see, we still don't know very much about, and I'm positive that we'll see some games that we don't already know about.  

Will we see Retro's game?  Miyamoto's secret project?  Zelda Wii U?  What other Nintendo studios have been quietly chugging along behind the scenes?  What's in store for the new 3D Mario game?  New Smash Bros. characters?  etc.
Nintendo has a lot of questions they can answer, and surprises they can unveil, despite not coming out with new hardware this year.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2013)

VMM said:


> This discussion is getting nowhere, let's end it here and not derail the topic,


And yet, you still kept going.



VMM said:


> Well, at least you had the courage and assumed that you're a fanboy and will vote for it no matter what happens.It would be nice to see some other people do that --cough, cough, soulx, xwatchmenx, cough, eerpow, cough, Kingvamp



So, looking forward to games makes you a "fanboy"? If so, you lost your way as much as Microsoft did with their DRM cable box Xbox 1.

You are a fanboy if you vote for Nintendo and you are a fanboy if you don't...

Let's be fair,VMM isn't calling everyone a fanboy that doesn't agrees with him, he just calling everyone a fanboy that disagrees with him.



xwatchmanx said:


> VMM Rant


Yes, just yes. You said almost everything I was thinking, if not more.
Really, Nintendo shown as much at E3 that Sony shown at there conference.Tech demos, games and console.

Iirc, the last E3 may not have been that good, but then they shown a awesome direct right after it, then more so later on.


With Directs, they appeal straight to us and not with investors.

For the record, in one form or another, I've been with Sony and Nintendo the whole time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Will we see Retro's game?


Probably a _"show-saver"._


> Miyamoto's secret project?


Not particularily interested.


> Zelda Wii U?


Wind Waker remake? Can't wait to be bored in HD.


> What other Nintendo studios have been quietly chugging along behind the scenes?


High hopes for Monolith as long as their new game isn't anything like _"Xenoblade"_.


> What's in store for the new 3D Mario game?


Ehh...


> New Smash Bros. characters? etc.


Smash Bros. is always welcome in my heart, one of my favourite series.


> Nintendo has a lot of questions they can answer, and surprises they can unveil, despite not coming out with new hardware this year.


 
Oh, sure, no doubt. Still, it's just not in the same league as hardware unveilings in my book. No doubt Sony and Microsoft have some games ready to showcase themselves _plus_ we'll learn more about their Next Gens, which is why I think those two presentations will grab much more attention. Nintendo knew they'll be in their shadow this year which is why they didn't prepare a mind-blowing massive show _(or so the story goes)_ but I suppose we'll see what they have in store tomorrow.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> when they had no problem with the DS.


The ds had a lagging beginning too, iirc.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not particularily interested.


Could be awesome, could be another Wii Music.  Miyamoto is a legend, though, so I'll always pay attention to what he does.  Personal opinion, though.



> Wind Waker remake? Can't wait to be bored in HD.


I was actually referring to a new one.  I know we'll see WW HD, but maybe we'll see _something_ about the new one (probably a teaser that won't really reveal much but draw a lot of speculation like the Skyward Sword "reveal".



> High hopes for Monolith as long as their new game isn't anything like _"Xenoblade"_.


May as well pass on it, then, since we've already gotten a glimpse at their next project, temporarily titled 'X', which looks to have a high probability of being a sequel to Xenoblade.  Even if somehow it isn't a sequel, it definitely looks to be drawing heavily from it.  That said, how could you not want another Xenoblade ?  I thought it was fantastic.



> Smash Bros. is always welcome in my heart, one of my favourite series.


alright, common ground! 



> Oh, sure, no doubt. Still, it's just not in the same league as hardware unveilings in my book. No doubt Sony and Microsoft have some games ready to showcase themselves _plus_ we'll learn more about their Next Gens, which is why I think those two presentations will grab much more attention. Nintendo knew they'll be in their shadow this year which is why they didn't prepare a mind-blowing massive show _(or so the story goes)_ but I suppose we'll see what they have in store tomorrow.


We'll see.  I hope they have good showings (well, maybe I want to see Microsoft burn after their DRM issue) because I really want to see good things for gamers.  Highly doubtful I'll buy an Xbone or a PS4, but I still hope they can put out some good things that people will enjoy.  On a related note, when are PS3 owners finally gonna get their hands on The Last Guardian?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> May as well pass on it, then, since we've already gotten a glimpse at their next project, temporarily titled 'X', which looks to have a high probability of being a sequel to Xenoblade. Even if somehow it isn't a sequel, it definitely looks to be drawing heavily from it. That said, how could you not want another Xenoblade ? I thought it was fantastic.


AFAIK the games are in no way related. Also, _"Xenoblade Yawnicles"_ were terrible, tedious and incredibly boring. 


> alright, common ground!


Hard not to like Smash Bros. 



> We'll see. I hope they have good showings (well, maybe I want to see Microsoft burn after their DRM issue) because I really want to see good things for gamers. Highly doubtful I'll buy an Xbone or a PS4, but I still hope they can put out some good things that people will enjoy. On a related note, when are PS3 owners finally gonna get their hands on The Last Guardian?


 
PS4's looking really exciting so far in my opinion - squeezes the most out of the hardware and already has a few titles I'm interested in. As for _"The Last Guardian"_, that's like a running joke at this point - it's Sony's _"Duke Nukem Forever"_ - the developers themselves stated that they're in way over their heads.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> AFAIK the games are in no way related.


SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT PLAYED XENOBLADE OR ARE STILL PLAYING
If you've seen the reveal trailer (if you haven't,  ), the battle system seems to be a continuation of Xenoblade's with the art bar with cooldown times and the talent art in the center. And continuing on the idea that it could be a sequel, the face shown at the end looks strikingly like Shulk, but some say that the eye-color is green rather than Shulk's blue, which could imply that it's actually a Shulk-Fiora offspring.



> Also, _"Xenoblade Yawnicles"_ were terrible, tedious and incredibly boring.






> PS4's looking really exciting so far in my opinion - squeezes the most out of the hardware and already has a few titles I'm interested in.


Squeezing the most out of hardware comes down to the developers rather than the hardware itself.As for _"The Last Guardian"_, that's like a running joke at this point - it's Sony's _"Duke Nukem Forever"_ - the developers themselves stated that they're in way over their heads. [/quote]
That's too bad.

edit: Can't I link to a youtube video without embedding it?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 10, 2013)

Use the "insert/edit link" button after highlighting some text I think.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> SPOILERS FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NOT PLAYED XENOBLADE OR ARE STILL PLAYING
> If you've seen the reveal trailer (if you haven't), the battle system seems to be a continuation of Xenoblade's with the art bar with cooldown times and the talent art in the center. And continuing on the idea that it could be a sequel, the face shown at the end looks strikingly like Shulk, but some say that the eye-color is green rather than Shulk [blue, which could imply that it's actually a Shulk-Fiora offspring.


 
Yeah, I've seen it. I meant, story-wise the games are supposedly unrelated.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, I've seen it. I meant, story-wise the games are supposedly unrelated.


Well, as I said in the last line, there very well could be a connection story-wise, but it's pure speculation at this point.  Personally, I'm with you in that I'd prefer it not to be a sequel, but we'll have to disagree on the reason.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 10, 2013)

So um... sorry to derail the heated arguments, but will GBAtemp make a list of E3-related news during/after E3? I'm not sure if I'll (be able to) see all of the streams. The only ones I _would _see are Nintendo and Sony, but I still wanna know what happens in the others.

On topic: I voted Sony, mostly because I thought Nintendo wasn't gonna be at E3 and that it was just a troll choice.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to watch everything while I install/configure Windows on my new desktop build


----------



## Etheboss (Jun 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Also, _"Xenoblade Yawnicles"_ were terrible, tedious and incredibly boring.


That's your opinion...

On topic.. I am optimistic about Nintendo although they won't do a normal press conference..
And i voted for Sony (sorry guys) because that is the console maker that has the least negative responce from critics, looks like most think sony will come out as the best console..


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2013)

*Spoiler Alert!*
Microsoft E3 Actual Liveblog!


Spoiler: Spoiler Spoiler Spoiler Spoiler Spoiler Spoiler



http://levelsave.com/microsoft-e3-2013-faux-liveblog/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 10, 2013)

"Actual liveblog!" *looks at link and sees the word faux* Must be legit.


----------



## Xenirina (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there really any point watching it live?
Like, it's going to be 2AM when the Microsoft one starts...


----------



## ClassyMr.M (Jun 10, 2013)

I think EA will really come out of the gate strong this year with a lot of fresh, new ide.... ok I thought I could finish that sentence, but it hurt to type it. Not even sure why they continue to have a press conference. I am, however, looking forward to the Nintendo Direct and Sony press conference. Looking for both of these companies to step up this generation.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> That's your opinion...


 
You don't say?

My, how perceptive you are!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You don't say?
> 
> My, how perceptive you are!


Don't you know? Anytime someone says that hate a game you like, it's never meant as an opinion, it's meant as an arrogant assertion that attacks your self-confidence and the fibers of your very being, and they must be reminded it's their opinion. After all, who else will put them in their place?


----------



## Etheboss (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, I was trying to sneak it through here, but you guys caught me. Thanx for noticing me


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm guessing they wouldn't be talking about their DRM during the conference.
Would be funny if someone called them out about it in the middle of it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2013)

G4 is not even airing anything having to do with e3
spiketv is airing only a few conferences midday (ms, ea) and that's it
unless the schedule is wrong


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 10, 2013)

Mod edit- Non microsoft stuff that might leak during the conference can still be posted elsewhere. For now if you can direct your conversations at the relevant thread it would be appreciated.
Microsoft
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-ponders-e3-2013-microsoft.349254/
E.A.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-ponders-e3-2013-ea.349262/
Ubisoft.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-ponders-e3-2013-ubisoft.349271/
Sony
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-ponders-e3-2013-sony.349278/
Now things will get interesting: Microsoft presents in few minutes, Sony in few hours. Nintendo is coming tomorrow.



xwatchmanx said:


> Don't you know? Anytime someone says that hate a game you like, it's never meant as an opinion, it's meant as an arrogant assertion that attacks your self-confidence and the fibers of your very being, and they must be reminded it's their opinion. After all, who else will put them in their place?


You summarize my thoughts about him in few words. He is a great user, aways bring cool information, but he argument like kids do.


----------



## nk101 (Jun 16, 2013)

nintendo for sure


----------

